# Ear Wash



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 17, 2011)

Ear wash scheduled on nurse's schedule and done by nurse .No equipment is used and only wash is done for removal of impacted cerum. This is documented.   NO HPI, no exam is given. Is 99211 appropriate to bill? Are there any other guidelines to bill 99211 for ear wash by a nurse, if this is appropriate? 69210 I was told was to be billed only by a physician or a PA and loop equipment must be used.


----------



## micheleswift (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes you would use the appropriate e/m code -- in the instance you provided -- 99211.

To report the 69210 it does have to be a physician/NPP using at a minimun an otoscope and instruments such as wax curettes. 

Michele Swift, CPC, CCA


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 21, 2011)

*99211- ear wash by nurse*

How complete must the documentation be for 99211 for Medicare?


----------

